# Morris Guitars ?



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Never mind , could someone delete this post. I seem to be to dumb to figure out how to .kqoct


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Well, I'm glad that your post was not deleted yet ! Because I have a superb Morris hollowbody for which I have no informations. You can have a look at it here :

http://photos.globetrotter.net/albums/album.asp?param=473480

I don't know what was your intention with this post but if you have any infos on those old Morris guitars, I will appreciate. I just know that there is a Morris company in Japan (since 2000) and that it is probably a "reborn" of a previous company with the same name. Now, it seems that they only make acoustics.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Plenty of info available if you google 'morris guitars'...a good history on them too.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I edited this cause the guitar I was going to look at sold  before my appointment to veiw it came up was suspossed to see it today at 2.PM but got a email saying it sold at 10AM. It was a 30 years old TF-80 Martin clone D45. 300.$ it went for.

I did a search here under " Morris Acoustics" got one thread to come up . Take a look. So I don't think anyone has any more info to offer ... BUT maybe.
Sounds like you have a nice guitar there! Looks very nice .If ya do come up with anymore info please post back. Likewise here.:smile:


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Funny stuff GuyB; just noticed the search I did shows your post.kqoct


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah Morris has been around since at least the `70s possibly earlier...theres an entire book in the Japan Vintage series dedicated to Morris, the only book I don`t own from that series, anyways when I looked throuhg it in the shop, I saw a connection to Hotta...not sure but either Hotta used to be the name they used before Morris, or maybe Morris bought Hotta...whatever it was, the Hotta looked like they were all laminate low end models. I have a couple of Morris acoustics now...an S-61 from a few years ago and an M-2000 all solid wood...both are real nice guitars. I know Morris was making electrics and they look like other `70s guitars that I see on line these days, can`t say if they were MIJ or not. Morris made a LOT of guitars and it`s very hard to get precise info on so many older MIJs so hard to say how many were all solid wood without catalogs with pictures...some were many were laminates, prices generally dictated where a guitar fit into the pecking order...my M-2000 was a $2000.oo guitar at the turn of the decade...of COURSE I didn`t pay that much...I never pay retail ...but the point is Morris has/ had some very very nice models going back to their early days.
the link above isn`t working for me.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks sneakypete !


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the infos Sneakypete. I don't know why the link is not working for you. I've checked it again and it works.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

just checked and the link worked...looks pretty nice to me. I never see their electrics in this city just the acoustics...I`ll look on Yahoo Japan to see if theres anything now...


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I don't think that the actual Morris company makes electrics but if you find something, I'll be glad to know.
One or two years ago, I have emailed to the company in Japan with no answers. And I have emailed to the company in California (from the site in this thread), still have no answer yet.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

there are electrics with the Morris name, same logo that appeared on the acoustics of the same era, whenever it was. Whether they built them themselves or had them made I`m not sure, probably the latter as it happened a lot...I see many brands that resemble each other, they only have different names on the headstock. I sent my nephew a Morris Hurricane electric for Christmas a couple of years ago, think it was MIK. If you watch Yahoo Japan long enough you`ll see Morris electrics pop up.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an old Morris very similar to GuyB's.
Mine is a natural birdseye maple laminated body and a mahogany neck.
I was led to believe when I bought it in 1980 it was an early '70's guitar.
It had a pair of Velvet Hammer double black open coil pickups in it when I bought it. I'm thinking they were not original.
I currently have a Dimarzio Al DiMeolo Jazz pickup in the bridge and a SD Seth Lover in the neck.
I added the Bigsby and tunamatic, and the Grover Imperial tuners, still have the originals, as well as replacing the electronics in the late '80's.
It's been refretted twice and currently has the Buzz Fieten tuning system on it so the nut is replaced. 
The only original stuff is really the wood and the case.
But it's seen hundreds of gigs and quite a range of musical styles over the last 29 years.
It plays really great and is the one guitar I wouldn't part with. Although my brother and I traded/sold it back and forth a couple of times.
Now it's not going anywhere!
Perfect rockabilly guitar.
I'll put some pictures up tonight if anyones interested,
I'd appreciate any more Morris info as well.
Nice guitar GuyB!

http://voxworld.myphotoalbum.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album08


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

WOW ! Very nice guitar voxworld. It looks like the crafsmanship is superb with both models. Mine is more on the jazz side with a round and mellow tone.

Thanks for the pictures, it's the first time that I have some infos on a guitar that comes from the same family as mine !

And, like you, it's a keeper. But I wonder how much they are worth nowadays.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

in Japan it`s a brand that doesn`t sell for as much as say the old Tokais do these days, theres a 1968 thats got a starting bid of about $40.oo...

http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h129496523


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

overdriver said:


> Well I edited this cause the guitar I was going to look at sold  before my appointment to veiw it came up was suspossed to see it today at 2.PM but got a email saying it sold at 10AM. It was a 30 years old TF-80 Martin clone D45. 300.$ it went for.
> 
> I did a search here under " Morris Acoustics" got one thread to come up . Take a look. So I don't think anyone has any more info to offer ... BUT maybe.
> Sounds like you have a nice guitar there! Looks very nice .If ya do come up with anymore info please post back. Likewise here.:smile:


There was an ad for this model guitar on Fredericton's kijiji this week.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*oh my*

oh my gawd thats a sexy looking guitar~!
http://photos.globetrotter.net/albums/album.asp?param=473480

On the watch list!


----------

